
Facial Recognition has trouble recognizing black faces - madebysquares
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/18/14304964/data-facial-recognition-trouble-recognizing-black-white-faces-diversity
======
flukus
Could it be that black faces are simply harder to detect? Is there enough
diversity that we need multiple training sets instead of more diverse ones?

For now I'd be happy to be discriminated against and not get tracked, but when
we have self driving cars everywhere this will be a much bigger deal.

